# Which is the large Camera that you have seen ever?



## ryanchapman (Sep 11, 2018)

Hello guys, 
Have you seen any large format photography camera? If seen any, please, share your experience with photo (if possible).


----------



## Zeidora (Sep 12, 2018)

I own an ArcaSwiss 4x5" compact classic with a bunch of glass, a few bellows and accessories. Most LF cameras I've seen was at a workshop out in Joshua Tree National Park. About a dozen or so, I think up to 8x10", no ULF, as far as I recall. 

Below is an image of one of my set-ups and the resulting images of a coral mushroom. Was particularly fun with inverted column, so adjusting focal plane with image upside down and camera controls upside down was a bit of a brain tester.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Sep 13, 2018)

fentiger said:


> James webb, due to launch in a couple of years, so no photo yet


The Hubble is a pretty hefty piece of kit in the meantime...


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 13, 2018)

Hi Kieth.
I nearly put Hubble, but then I thought it is a telescope (big lens) with a camera in place of an eye, but how big is that camera, point and shoot or large format? 
And I will confess that I couldn’t be bothered to find out for myself! 

Cheers, Graham.



Keith_Reeder said:


> The Hubble is a pretty hefty piece of kit in the meantime...


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Sep 13, 2018)

You've peaked my curiosity now, Graham - I'm off to find some details..!


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 13, 2018)

Hi Kieth. 
Another thought, is it a telescope or a fixed lens camera? Can you put a different body on the lens, or a different lens on the body? 
Looking more like a point and shoot every time I think about it! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Keith_Reeder said:


> You've peaked my curiosity now, Graham - I'm off to find some details..!


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Sep 13, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Kieth.
> Another thought, is it a telescope or a fixed lens camera? Can you put a different body on the lens, or a different lens on the body?
> Looking more like a point and shoot every time I think about it!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Yeah - and it has a mirror, too! No wonder NASA had problems with it...


----------



## LDS (Sep 19, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Kieth.
> but how big is that camera, point and shoot or large format?



Hubble Wide Field Camera is quite large - it's just 16 megapixel, though, and it does use a mirror:

https://www.nasa.gov/content/hubble-space-telescope-wide-field-camera-3

There are other different "cameras" onboard.

The largest camera I've seen and used (briefly) is a Sinar 8"x10" one. Here it is while attending a course about landscape photography with large format cameras, the lens and hood have not been attached yet, he was explaining the camera movements. Fully mirrorless, though. In the background the camera suitcase showing the wide angle bellows:




He has even a larger 20"x24" built I believe by Stenopeika (https://www.stenopeika.com/prodotto/stenopeika-2024se2-folding-camera/), used for wet-collodion plates, but I've just seen the images and not the camera yet.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 19, 2018)

The one that I like the best is the 40" x 80" Polaroid Joe McNally used for some of his work, most notably the Ground Zero series. Adorama have been very supportive in the sponsoring of that series and it's results. https://blog.joemcnally.com/2008/07/08/welcome-adorama/
I haven't seen the camera but have seen the prints/positives.

But there are bigger, much bigger. Several people have made truck cameras and trailer cameras,








And even boat cameras
https://ubermutproject.com/2boats/

Then there are old tourist things like this


----------



## ryanchapman (Sep 22, 2018)

LDS said:


> Hubble Wide Field Camera is quite large - it's just 16 megapixel, though, and it does use a mirror:
> 
> https://www.nasa.gov/content/hubble-space-telescope-wide-field-camera-3
> 
> ...


Just amazing!


----------



## magarity (Oct 1, 2018)

If you go to the Smithsonian's Air and Space Museum you can see a U-2 camera that's whopping huge, which I have seen. I think the CIA museum has an A-12 camera that's even larger but I haven't been there.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 2, 2018)

How about blocking off a corridor at UNB, and creating a 8 foot square pinhole camera? That’s the largest I have seen, and also the least portable.....


----------



## LDS (Oct 2, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> How about blocking off a corridor at UNB, and creating a 8 foot square pinhole camera? That’s the largest I have seen, and also the least portable.....



Photographer Abelardo Morell turns rooms into cameras - he travels just with the few tools needed, first he used a pure pinhole, than he added a lens for clearer result. So it's still portable, aiming it could be a different issue...


----------



## fentiger (Sep 11, 2018)

James webb, due to launch in a couple of years, so no photo yet


----------

